# One of my tomato plants has plenty of blossoms but no tomatoes, any ideals?



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

I buy a variety of plants so no two are alike in the larger tomatoes.  My one plants which produces large slicing tomatoes has gotten plenty of blossoms but no tomatoes.  All the other plants have tomatoes.  Anyone know what’s going on?


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 29, 2020)

How long has it been in the ground, Aneeda?  It may be one of your newer plants.  Are you sure it is a tomato plant?  I ask these questions because that happened to me one year when all of a sudden tomatoes popped out all over the place.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 29, 2020)

It’s been in since the first of June or so and I have plants I planted in July with tomatoes.  It’s quite big and I check it everyday.  So sad, it produces those big tomatoes where one slice covers a piece of bread.  I plant it for sandwiches.  it’s a total waste of water.  It’s a beefmaster tomato


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't know where you are, but around here, (Ozarks) everything has been running a month or more behind. I put my tomato's in the planter's and buckets in May and usually by June, I'm over run with them. Not so this year. It wasn't until mid July that I started getting them.
Don't forget the old trick to flick the blossoms with your finger. (helps the pollination process). Trust me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 30, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> I don't know where you are, but around here, (Ozarks) everything has been running a month or more behind. I put my tomato's in the planter's and buckets in May and usually by June, I'm over run with them. Not so this year. It wasn't until mid July that I started getting them.
> Don't forget the old trick to flick the blossoms with your finger. (helps the pollination process). Trust me.


Yup, tomatoes are pollinated by the wind, they don’t  need bees.  All my other plants have tomatoes in various stages of growth.  This plant has none.  Wish I’d bought a spare


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 30, 2020)

My tomatoes don't look to good this year. Most likely because of the intense heat. I have two varieties. Possibly that particular tomato that you have is more sensitive to heat or humid conditions or just a much later variety.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 30, 2020)

Our tomato plants are hurting this year.

Not much for rain and steady heat, has done them no justice.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 31, 2020)

The largest size tomatoes, that you are talking about, would be expected to take longer than any of the smaller tomato varieties.  (You probably already know that.)

I might take some of the blooms off though, so the plant can focus its energies on fewer, and good ones.
especially if there are multiple flowers on a branch that will not support as many per branch, anyway.

Or if there are too many additional small branches, that drain energy and don't turn it into a reasonable number of great tomatoes.

Then , water well, and wait, and let us know!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kaila said:


> The largest size tomatoes, that you are talking about, would be expected to take longer than any of the smaller tomato varieties.  (You probably already know that.)
> 
> I might take some of the blooms off though, so the plant can focus its energies on fewer, and good ones.
> especially if there are multiple flowers on a branch that will not support as many per branch, anyway.
> ...


I have done all that and trimmed a lot of the extra non producing vines off as well.  I want to pull it up as it frustrates me, but husband wants to leave it so I do.  We both like these tomatoes and next year I will make sure I get two.  I had, however, not thought about removing some of the blossoms-I will do that as well.

Yesterday I picked my first yellow straight necked squash.  Since our son woth DS decided to spend a couple of nights, we used our last frozen pizza.  We are using up all our food storage before buying new food.  Almost there.

Anyway, we fried spam, one ripe tomato from garden, a little onion, and a squash.  Cut it up, put it all on the pizza, our son was yuck.  But he ate all his share.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 31, 2020)

Can you fed them with a tomato feed? I nearly lost my plants when we had an unexpected frost. I could only cover them with some plastic bell jars. They have survived and I have tomatoes but they were slower in growth than the one's I planted afterwards. Perhaps leave them for a while longer Aneeda72 and they might suddenly have a growth spurt. My o/h laughed at me because I talked to them, wishing that they would beat the frost and grow. Whose laughing now!!!!!  Good luck.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2020)

yesterday I pulled it out


----------



## Lara (Aug 12, 2020)

When I lived in CA, I could see down into my neighbor's yard from my upstairs. He had planted an enormous crop of tomatoes but from a distance I thought it was marijuana. Make sure your plant is legal. Cars would come to his house all hours of the night and I was convinced he was a dealer until one day I was over there and got a better look. I hope you find success with your tomato plant


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lara said:


> When I lived in CA, I could see down into my neighbor's yard from my upstairs. He had planted an enormous crop of tomatoes but from a distance I thought it was marijuana. Make sure your plant is legal. Cars would come to his house all hours of the night and I was convinced he was a dealer until one day I was over there and got a better look. I hope you find success with your tomato plant


 if it smells like a tomato, has blossoms like a tomato, and grows like a tomato-it’s a tomato.  I think it didn’t like the soil it was planted in as my other tomatoes are planted in a different place and are producing fine.  In any event “if thy eye offends thee pluck it out” and I plucked that tomato out.  

Medical Marijuana will be legal in my state next year unless the virus has slowed the process.  I am so going to try it until I find something the variety that will lessen my pain.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 12, 2020)

Lara said:


> When I lived in CA, I could see down into my neighbor's yard from my upstairs. He had planted an enormous crop of tomatoes but from a distance I thought it was marijuana. Make sure your plant is legal. Cars would come to his house all hours of the night and I was convinced he was a dealer until one day I was over there and got a better look. I hope you find success with your tomato plant


Haha. When my husband and I moved into the neighborhood, I put my tomato sprouts out on the roof. Our neighbors were an older couple and the woman complained to my husband about me growing marijuana. My husband didn't know tomato plants from marijuana but he told her they weren't marijuana but tomato plants. He came home and told me to take the grass off the roof it was bothering the neighbors. Sheesh.


----------



## Judycat (Aug 12, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> yesterday I pulled it out


Next time give it some calcium in the form of eggshells or lime. Mine weren't putting out many fruits either but the eggshells helped them set a few more than before.


----------

